# Academy Questions/Police Job Question



## William Thurlow (Mar 19, 2014)

Good evening, will here. I have been recently accepted to the reserve police academy in springfield. And i have just joined this forum. great info here.
My questions are
1. Is there anyone else here attending the april 1st class?
2. I am only sponsored from my dept. Not actually hired. What steps should i take to procure a job before graduation? if possible.
3. Is it rude, or perhaps "desperate" to offer to volunteer my free time to help around police stations where i may want to be hired? 

I understand that its very competitive in this world, and i would just like to get a "leg up" on the process.
Thank you ahead of time for your responses


----------



## car-ramrod (May 12, 2013)

Many departments hire reserves/specials, I would focus more of non-civil service towns. Some towns have auxiliary programs that are volunteer. I don't know too many departments that will let a stranger just come in and volunteer. I would do research, call departments, and write letters to chiefs, you may get lucky.


----------



## William Thurlow (Mar 19, 2014)

I appreciate the info. I don't want to work civil service, and have already sent many emails to various chiefs. There has to be some way "in". Just want to earn my job. Ya know?


----------



## car-ramrod (May 12, 2013)

Well it definitely helps to know someone, networking is key. I would look into part time dispatching jobs. Some departments swear them in as reserves or specials. A great way for a department to get to know you. I know many full time guys who started out on the dispatch desk.


----------



## countymountie (Oct 20, 2013)

Go be a deputy in Plymouth O_____o


----------



## countymountie (Oct 20, 2013)

Actually in all seriousness Bristol cty has a great deputy program. Good resume builder.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

"I don't want to work civil service"

By this ^^^, you are closing many doors and limiting your self. If you are intent on only working in Mass and only for a municipality I think you have the right ideas, but there is never a guarantee.

The key is finding a way to put you above the next guy. There is only so much brown-nosing you can do.

Consider higher learning, corrections, military service and broadening your scope if you want to broaden your horizons.


----------



## William Thurlow (Mar 19, 2014)

So far i have applied to 2 dispatcher positions, sent out 15 or so emails, and made some phone calls (left messages). I have gone to a few local police depts, but there is never anyone there. I have also applied to a ACO position for a town close by. I am very open to working anywhere, however plymouth is about 2.5 hours from my location. Most of the towns surrounding me are mostly part timers, and full timers. Some towns are all part time, with part time chiefs.
TacEntry. I took the civil service two years ( or three) ago and scored a 93, however i am not a veteran, woman, or minority. So needless to say i was very low on the list despite my score. It seems to me that its very difficult to procure a job as a part time cop in my area (out to 20 miles). I do know some active cops in my area, but haven't spoken to them in years, and feel weird just calling and asking " hey do you know of anything " etc. I understand that i am only starting the academy now, and " all good things to those who wait" may apply. But i feel with all the competition out there its in my best interest to get involved now. I very much appreciate all of your advice! thank you.


----------



## Chip (Jan 30, 2014)

As a recent criminal justice graduate, having a degree does not help. The landscape has changed, a bachelors degree is what a high school diploma was years ago.
You still have competition with the various preferences (veteran, female, and minority). I applied as a sponsor for the full time Plymouth Academy and no sponsors were accepted. We are on file for the remainder of 2014 but have been advised to not get our hopes up. It is a great start going in as a reserve then moving up from there. Keep your eyes on the "Getting on the Job" section of this forum. Usually every week there are new postings, usually university police jobs, which requires completion of the reserve academy. Once you get a few years under your belt, departments will send you to to the full time academy (on their dime) if they think your an asset. This seems like the only viable way for a young, white, male to begin a career in Massachusetts.
The only advice I would give is to learn a second language. This is the easiest resume booster without joining the military. Good luck in the academy, study hard!


----------



## William Thurlow (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Chip. I check every night for positions posted here, and have taken my own action by emailing resumes, cover letters, and certifications to 25 police chiefs within a 20 mile radius just asking if they have anything, or foresee any openings. My sponsoring dept i think would hire me direct from the academy but it seems the money just isn't there. Fingers crossed for someone quitting. My sponsoring chief talked me out of the FT academy. He was quite honest and helpful. He had my letter signed within a few days. Maybe some day ill go. Thanks again Chip for your advice!


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Solid advice here! One thread that stayed on track  Good luck Will, there's plenty of us in the same boat...


----------



## William Thurlow (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Code 3. Thats the story i get. A lot of good people not being able to find jobs. Well i suppose thats the general rule now a days, police work or not. Its really a shame. I am very much looking forward to the academy. Starting in just less than a week. The advice i got here was pretty amazing. I hope we can continue to talk about it!!


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

The above are great suggestions. The following are 3 very easy things that significantly help/hurt your job hunt. Visible tattoos are a law enforcement job killer. A bad driving record is also a killer. One of the simplest things you can do which will help you is learning how to type.


----------



## William Thurlow (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you edmizer1. I am all set in the tattoo dept, all i have can be covered. My driving record is ok, not sure what my points are now. And as far as typing i think i am very capable of convaying my thoughts and messages very eloquently and respectfully. I've seen on many of the forums here that spelling, grammar, and sentance structure seem to be pretty important to you folks. I will admit though my WPM is not very good. I am curious about the tattoo thing. An "aquaintance" i know whom is a cop, has a dagger tattoo on his neck, and i know another cop who has full sleeves on both arms. So there must be some leniency in the tattoo dept, or perhaps the content of said tattoos?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

The tattoo policy is agency by agency. Some depts don't care while some have very strict policies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## William Thurlow (Mar 19, 2014)

^^ HA! I do have tattoos, as most people do. But no sleeves. And that picture looks nothing like me . I do have another question which I'm sure will be addressed at the academy but id like a your opinions. I have outfitted my duty belt with everything i think i need. Cuff case, baton, holster, mag pouch, latex glove holder, oc spray and holder, and flashlight holder. So the question is should i buy a radio case? And most departments carry tasers in my area, should i buy a holster and training taser or wait till i graduate and get employed?


----------



## countymountie (Oct 20, 2013)

Settle down my man. Your department will tell you what you need


----------



## waya351 (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking to get your feet wet you can also check out college police departments. You'll learn a bit of the hands on stuff and really get to work on your verbal judo


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

No don't buy a radio holder because you won't need one and if you get a job it may be the wrong size. I wouldn't worry about a Taser holster either since Taser training is not part of the RI academy curriculum. You have all the equipment you should need for your bat belt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

